# Elenin



## apoint (Sep 20, 2011)

Interesting read on youtube. "Elenin comet" arrival in a couple days. Earthquakes, titelwaves etc, Are we ready yet? It coincides with the feast of trumpets.


----------



## formula1 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re:*

Nothing to fear here as it will not even effect us.
And besides, Jesus is Lord!

However, if you want to be concerned, I'd take a study of solar flares. Yet, Jesus is still Lord.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 28, 2011)

So Elenin comes and we go ? isn't that all planned


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 3, 2011)

apoint said:


> Interesting read on youtube. "Elenin comet" arrival in a couple days. Earthquakes, titelwaves etc, Are we ready yet? It coincides with the feast of trumpets.



Do you think the end times are very near? If so, how close do you think they are and why do you think this?


----------

